# House training with no garden



## makita (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi,

I have a 15 week old pup that's doing well with going a 1 and 2 on the paper .. I say well, she has maybe 2 accidents a day.

The problem is we live in a flat with no garden, I take her for a walk in the morning, afternoon and night as well as try putting her outside when she goes a toilet inside. She seems to go on her walks then rush home to go to the toilet, I'll wait outside for 10 minutes sometimes longer but she'll hold it in until we get inside close to her paper.

I find it particularly hard having no garden and we've trained her to go on paper in the kitchen as it was the only place not carpeted .. I've heard to slowly move the paper towards the front door but I don't want to confuse her any more than she is.

Any advice would be great, thanks!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

makita said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 15 week old pup that's doing well with going a 1 and 2 on the paper .. I say well, she has maybe 2 accidents a day.
> 
> ...


Sometimes even with pups trained in the garden it can take them awhile to actually go out on walks. Its likely that because paper is the only place she has beeen going up to now, plus its been re-inforced with praise and treats, to her mind that is the place to go and what she should be doing.

I think the only way forward now is to really intensely work on going outside.
Take up the paper it will only confuse and give the message that the house is the right place. Its going to be a chore and hard work but try taking her out every 30/45 minutes, Ive found personally frequently for a shorter time works the best. Also take her out after drinking,eating,play and sleeping as well these are times they usually need to go. When she squats use a name, used everytime she should eventually associate the name with going and you can use it as a toilet cue later. When finished praise and lots of treats.
I did take mine out in the night as well, by having them within sight and sound of me, if they woke or stirred then they were taken out. I found over two weeks or so it got less until mine were going through to around 6am ish.
Look out for signs of sniffing, and scratching at the floor or circling, that usually a sign they are looking. So get her out quick. Sometimes you dont see it until later because when they are young they dont always recognise the need to go or realise a bit too late. As their capacity gets better to hold more they will be able to go longer.

If she does have an accident dont tell her off, it can make them nervous about going in front of you and more likely to sneak off and do it. Also make sure you clean up with a special pet stain/odour remover as any smells left can encourage repeats in the same areas.

AS said it will be a lot or intense work, but in the experience Ive had toilet training it does pay off and usually pretty quickly especially once you have got a couple of successes where you are able to praise and treat to re-inforce that is the correct place.


----------



## FrankieT (Nov 3, 2011)

I used to live in a flat and toilet trained my springer fairly easily.Have you got a grass verge or somewhere you can take her to each time. We used to use a raised bit in the car park that had wood bark chips on it.
Then just wait until she does go, as if you give in and come back, she'll go right inside the front door!

It helps to go out at the same times each day for a wee, and then time the walks for when she needs a poop. 

My Charlie used to get walked 1st thing for a wee and poop, just downstairs for a wee again at 2, walk at 6 for another poop, and wee last thing at 11.

The best thing is to ditch the paper, going in the house is not ok at all, it may mean more accidents but you'll get there alot faster with no confusion.Just completely ignore any accidents and just clean it up. Lots of paise when she does go outside. 

(Keep a set of warm trousers near the front door if you like putting PJs on early and need to run out quick late evening)


----------

